# Hot



## _taylor (Sep 27, 2010)

It's like 107 °F right now, wtf??

Los Angeles heat wave going on.. brutal.


----------



## poseur (Sep 27, 2010)

_taylor @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> It's like 107 °F right now, wtf??
> 
> Los Angeles heat wave going on.. brutal.



111ºF in pasadena, right now..... i'm sure it's gonna go to 115º,
before the day is done.....
ugh.

why do i live here, again?
dayum!

d


----------



## David Story (Sep 27, 2010)

poseur @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> _taylor @ Mon Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > It's like 107 °F right now, wtf??
> ...



Mindmelting, 108º here. So glad I have aircon, Thank you Willis!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willis_Haviland_Carrier


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2010)

I think I have to move to LA... . 

Here it is very cold, only 15º Celsius... .


----------



## poseur (Sep 27, 2010)

germancomponist @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> I think I have to move to LA... .
> 
> Here it is very cold, only 15º Celsius... .


well, g?
i'm jealous!

me, i long for my home in the mountains of ny,
near the quebec border.....
dude.

d


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodland Hills a balmy 107

Not great walking weather aye Poseur?


----------



## anogo (Sep 27, 2010)

113 downtown. Hottest temp ever recorded there. Not a daily record. Ever. 

After the really cold summer, who thought we'd set records for heat?


----------



## PasiP (Sep 27, 2010)

Enjoy the hot weather while you can. We have +1'C / 33.8'F here in Finland. :D


----------



## poseur (Sep 27, 2010)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> Woodland Hills a balmy 107
> 
> Not great walking weather aye Poseur?



impossible for me, cs!
been inside for a coupla days, now.....
my dog is going nuts.
(took him for a swim, waaaaaaay early yesterday morning, at 98º.....)

sh•te, i say!
curses!

d


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow - it's cooler here in Vegas than LA!


----------



## _taylor (Sep 27, 2010)

Bryan T @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> 113 downtown. Hottest temp ever recorded there. Not a daily record. Ever.
> 
> After the really cold summer, who thought we'd set records for heat?



113! Oh man.

It was such a mild summer too. It even rained a little in July. :shock:


----------



## rgames (Sep 27, 2010)

99 F here in Tucson.

Come cool off here in the desert.

rgames


----------



## poseur (Sep 27, 2010)

cc64 @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> poseur @ Mon Sep 27 said:
> 
> 
> > me, i long for my home in the mountains of ny,
> ...



c'est def possible, claude --- peut-être.

even though your wintry -40º = my NY -39º, well:
still, i miss it.
_*<en ce moment.>*_
ha!
dude.

d


----------



## David Story (Sep 27, 2010)

It's the wrath of the weather deities.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 27, 2010)

c'mon rgames - it's not even that hot here. I went out for a run earlier and it was just fine.

.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 27, 2010)

They say Denver is the new San Diego - a nice moderate 70-75º ~o)


----------



## ComposerDude (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's any consolation to our LA friends, the weather model is showing:
Tuesday LA probably low 90s
Wed mid 80s
Thu/Fri low 90s.

Monday was a remarkable scorcher with 113F, but at the moment only appears to be a single-day phenomenon.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.deadline.com/2010/09/r-i-p-sally-menke/

The heat may have had something to with the death of Tarantino's editor.


----------



## midphase (Sep 28, 2010)

lux @ Mon Sep 27 said:


> there's a nice smell in the air.



Hmmm...did they ever fix this?

http://articles.cnn.com/2008-01-07/world/naples.rubbish_1_long-closed-dump-garbage-problem-garbage-trucks?_s=PM (http://articles.cnn.com/2008-01-07/worl ... s=PM:WORLD)

@Choco:

Nope, but I want to go see it despite the fact that Ben Affleck gives me a severe allergic reaction.

I think today I'm just going to head to Santa Monica with the dog...I need some exercise anyway and I don't have any impending deadlines. What I love best about this career is that I get to take the day off when I need to.


----------

